# Once upon a time there was a box of matches.



## Divus (Dec 26, 2010)

The package from Amazon arrived a few days before Christmas but I did not open it because I knew what it contained. I put it to one side close by the roll of seasonal wrapping paper in my wife’s study. On Christmas morning we sat and opened the gift packages which these days are for both of us to use and enjoy. Understanding how to use the slim do-it-all camera will take months to learn. It is not a camera it is a mini computer. The slim mobile phone which comes complete with all sorts of previously unheard of gizmos has to be connected to the unseen system in the sky but we can’t find its call number on the box. And then there is the A5 sized thick lump of animated black & grey plastic wizardry which really does look uninspiring and dull compared with the purple and chrome Fuji camera. 

The instructions which came in the packet were irrelevant; the name of the game for the new user appeared to be to press every button in sight to see the effect. It did not help that we were sitting in a part of the house where the signal reception was poor, nor that we were trying to use the device at the same time as a significant percentage of the population of our time zone. For a couple of hours we decided that the machine would not work unless we could remember the password for our WiFi router. We put the thing to one side until I discovered that the evening’s TV was rubbish. 

Bored I picked the tablet up again and pressed a button or two. Suddenly I see I am being called; ‘barry’ - with a small‘B‘. This modern style of familiarity always irks me. At least they could have called the new customer: ‘Mr Barry‘. Then suddenly I notice that I can select a book from a list of thousands and can ask for an extract of sample text to be downloaded to my home page. I note that all I have to do to ‘buy‘ this book is to push a button marked ‘buy‘ and within a few minutes a copy will be sent over the ether to the device in my hand. Indeed I don’t have to get the car out, drive over the ice strewn roads to an enormously expensive car park, in order to select and choose a book from a crowded bookstore. There is no risk of accident, no risk of infective disease, no chance of speeding tickets and no money to pay for parking or toll fees. All I have to do from my armchair is press the square marked ‘buy’. But I won’t get a hard copy.

I try two sample extracts from ‘horse’ books, decide the writing styles are not for me and eventually I work out how to erase the sample extract without pressing the ‘buy‘ button. I do feel that particular square ought to be highlighted.

I poured myself another glass of wine . I sat and pondered. A decision had been made. If I am ever to tell the story of Joe, then this Amazon way has to be the way. When these devices look a little more inviting, and certainly when the format is in colour then the sale of traditional paperbacks will fall off dramatically just as when in my youth during the early days of Penguin, paperbacks stole the place of hardbacks. I can even see Walmart giving similar tablets away. I can envisage how in the future I am going to be known by a combination of my Amazon number and my emaiI address. So Create Space (an Amazon company), here I come. But not yet.

My story of Joe embraces my buying him, my living with him, my trying to reschool him and a fearful accident by which he nearly killed me. Eventually I send him away and finally sadly comes about his demise. There is no need for me to sit and work out the plot; the facts are more relevant to life than any fiction. The sequel will be the story of how I discovered that DiDi, Joe’s successor, is a very different type of horse and that I can’t ride her for some very relevant reason. Put bluntly, I am not nowadays a good enough a rider. However the problem is that the stories, of probably some 300,000 words, were written over a five year period. The text must be adapted so that the story is told in the same tense, in the first person, in sequence and without repetition.

So this little grey and black slab has turned my world upside down. I am faced with hours, maybe months, of editing in the certain realisation that much of the previous effort of editing was an utter waste of time. I suppose some of us have to learn by our mistakes.

Now, here I sit typing this to you guys and dolls. You have in fact become ‘chums’ of mine. I communicate with you like thinking but faceless pseudonyms more than I talk with my neighbour and certainly more than I talk with my family. If I had not discovered this particular forum then I might have decided that writing a book was out of my reach. Even now what worries me is that I might do another Anna Sewell, that is to see a book on the subject of a black gelding ‘published’ only to pass on a few months later. I suppose that is not the way for me to think.

Of course, with the benefit of hindsight, I should have ignored Amazon and bought a box of matches.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Dec 26, 2010)

This is excellent Divus,

Don't have a mobile/cell-telephone or "slab" and your view of this amazing new world resonated strongly.

Waiting until the very end for, "the box of matches", was worth every minute.

Loved this and looking forward to your next. 

Best, Ian


----------



## garza (Dec 26, 2010)

As always, a good illustration of why, personally, I have little patience with 'fantasy' writing. Whether in a factual recounting, or a fictional account solidly rooted in reality, the tale of mankind living out our lives on Earth provides all the material needed. 

What is sad is the thought that there are youngsters out there who want to write but say they have nothing to write about, when in truth they have the same experiences as the rest of us. They don't see the drama inherent in a man's encounter with a horse, a boy's encounter with a pair of pliers, or the everyday trials, tribulations, and victories of an over-the-road lorry driver or merchant seaman. 

I do understand the economics. Werewolves and vampires apparently have sales appeal. But then so did the everyday adventures of a Yorkshire veterinary.


----------



## Sync (Dec 26, 2010)

> What is sad is the thought that there are youngsters out there who want  to write but say they have nothing to write about, when in truth they  have the same experiences as the rest of us. They don't see the drama  inherent in a man's encounter with a horse, a boy's encounter with a  pair of pliers, or the everyday trials, tribulations, and victories of  an over-the-road lorry driver or merchant seaman.



normally I stay out of this side of the forum because of just such comments, but I have to come in sometimes just because of them also.

Garza, why is it sad for them to write in a genre that isn't yours? Or write in one they enjoy?

i'm curious, can you enlighten me as to why you say 'they don't see.........' 

How do you know this? It feels like a shift in POV, yours onto theirs. That always catches my eye. But for example if you said, 'I think it is sad.....' then well it is your opinion, but to state ' What is sad.......' is stating that it is.

words are so fragile, if you use them incorrectly, they break your meaning into something else.

you should respect all genres.

Sync


----------



## garza (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes *it is sad* When they *don't write about anything at all* because they say they don't see anything to write about when there is life going on all around them for them to see and the say it out loud in my workshops that there is nothing to write about.  

When did I say it's sad for them to write in a genre that is not mine? If you have the imagination then fine. But there is a whole world of experience to write about whether you have that imagination or not.

They sit in my workshops in Belize and Salvador and Guinea and say 'there's nothing to write about'. 

How then is that just my opinion? Please explain that.


----------



## Divus (Dec 26, 2010)

Sync, it would be sad if you felt a need to deliberately avoid this side (do you mean ‘non-fiction‘?) of the Forum. 

If we regular attendees 'over this side' are to learn how to present our thoughts without giving offence or distress to other readers and writers then the error of our ways must be pointed out. Personally I can envisage how my words might have been misunderstood by a reader whose English language is of a different origin or even from a different age group.

The benefit of contributing to _wf.com _is to write knowing only too well that one's mistakes should be pointed out by the discerning eye of an accomplished writer, of whom there are several on this forum. I am not too worried about minor grammatical mistakes but I am concerned that the obscure way in which I sometimes chose to write does not give offence.

Interestingly I had reason not long ago to look up how many viewers there had been to threads I had written on this and on another forum which from time to time I contribute to. I was very surprised to find that by far the most popular thread to readers was a sci-fi story namely pure fiction although based on some facts as to the frailty of mankind. However the fun from writing to me lies not in figments of my imagination but life itself which is full of drama. That is the genre I chose to write about. 

I do often tread a fine line by causing a reader to remember a sadness in their life.    Maybe I should be more careful. 
Who is to tell me if I go too far?


----------



## Sync (Dec 26, 2010)

I will disagree with the 'sad', and end this hijack.

Thanks for the reply

Sync


----------



## garza (Dec 26, 2010)

Some people may say it's not sad for a young person who wants to write gives up altogether and writes nothing. 

I do find it sad. 

Personally, I give up.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi All Dear Friends,

Yes, very sad if even one kid has lost interest in life, for whatever reason.

I believe we all celebrate the amazing advent of new life and a new generation carving out a new world for themselves and I am reminded of these words...

_Your children are not your children. 
They are the sons and daughters of Life's longing for itself. 
They come through you but not from you, 
And though they are with you, yet they belong not to you. 
You may give them your love but not your thoughts. 
For they have their own thoughts. 
You may house their bodies but not their souls, 
For their souls dwell in the house of tomorrow, _
_which you cannot visit, not even in your dreams. _

...extract from The Prophet by Khalil Gibran

Also, I am slowly coming to understand his further words on children, "_You may strive to be like them, but seek not to make them like you_." 

The latter is hardest to understand yet I do see the wisdom.

Deepest regards to y'all and hoping my intrusion may help in bringing all together in one harmonious accord.

Ian (nervous smile)


----------



## Divus (Dec 26, 2010)

And with that magnificent poem, Gentlemen, in the spirit of Christmas,  I am going to have a glass of fine Chablis.    

Join me if you will.

"The compliments of the Season to you all".

Dv (with a smile on my face)


----------



## IanMGSmith (Dec 26, 2010)

PS: what I am trying to say is that Garza and Sync are actually of one accord and it is only words which make them feel they are at difference with one another.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh Divus, what a lovely intervention. I shall raise my cup of tea in good cheer. Happy Christmas all. (big smile)


----------



## Gumby (Dec 26, 2010)

Divus, excellent story! But I have learned to expect nothing less from you.

So glad to see, gentlemen, that the struck match was doused with good will. Now that's how it should be done. Kudos to you all.


----------



## The Backward OX (Dec 27, 2010)

This dummy didn't understand the reference to a box of matches.


----------



## Divus (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh Ox,   - I have you down as an erudite one.

Look up in the dictionary the meaning for the word "Kindle" - which is not otherwise mentioned in the article but which is in fact the focal point of it.

Dv


----------



## Robinjazz (Dec 27, 2010)

One door closes, so one leading to a bigger brighter room may open. There isn't any sadness in one losing his or way way. Events happen in a persons life for a reason. Sadness and joyfulness are learning experiences for those affected by them. Generalizing (it isn't a one-size-fits-all world) doesn't work; no two people are alike.  

Both stories are terrific.  

It might be sad that a child has nothing to eat. But, when that child grows into an adult to make sure children don't go hungry as he did, then the sadness he experienced as a child was worth every tear.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 28, 2010)

Robinjazz said:


> One door closes, so one leading to a bigger brighter room *may* this strikes me as the operative word, it may remain closed, or not even exist open. There isn't any sadness in one losing his or *way* her way. Events happen in a persons life for a reason. personally I have never seen any evidence for this, which is perhaps why you offer none Sadness and joyfulness are learning experiences for those affected by them. Generalizing (it isn't a one-size-fits-all world) doesn't work; no two people are alike.   But generalizing is what you are doing
> 
> Both stories are terrific.
> 
> It might be sad that a child has nothing to eat. But, when that child grows into an adult to make sure children don't go hungry as he did, then the sadness he experienced as a child was worth every tear Children who have nothing to eat die, those that are simply undernourished grow up disadvantaged physically and mentally and are incapable of helping anyone.



Sorry Robin, I get a bit cynical this time of year, but I stand by it.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Divus,

Saga continues with realism vs optimism... LOL

Google came up with this, laughed head off and had to share, click>>> - YouTube - RSA Animate - Smile or Die

Thanks Robin and Olly, your discussions open new and interesting dimensions for me. In fact, realism and optimism figure significantly in the book I hope to write. 

Knew it would be a good idea to join this forum.

Ian (smile)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry again Robin, I have just realised this is page two and that was a post, not the OP

Ian, The Prophet was one of the books I gave my daughter for her eighteenth birthday.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Dec 28, 2010)

Great choice Olly and you are blessed with a kid who reads.


----------



## Divus (Dec 28, 2010)

Ian
I love 'smile or die'.    The message portrayed of how the financial crisis came about is highly simplistic but well presented - with a few spelling mistakes you will have noticed.         The trouble with gaining the wisdom which comes with age is that you have seen it all before. 

Incidentally, pleased to have you aboard.

Dv

PS I had thought to write an article about the F.crash but I decided not to.  We never know who is reading what we write.


----------



## garza (Dec 28, 2010)

An analogy has come to mind that might explain what what I tried unsuccessfully to say earlier.

People say 'You are so lucky to have been to all those places where you can take great photos. There's nothing in the (city) (town) (village) (countryside) where I live to take pictures of so all I can do is take snapshots of the family and the dog.' Well, if you put some thought into those snapshots you'll find that you can take great pictures of the family and the dog, and if you look around your (city) (town) (village) (countryside) with your eyes really open you will see great pictures all around you just as good as the ones you would take if you could travel anywhere in the world. 

Does this mean that a person should pass up an opportunity to travel and see and photograph other parts of the world? Of course not. It means that if you want to be a photographer, and work to develop your craft, you can take interesting, meaningful, photos wherever you happen to be.

I personally have little patience with fantasy and science fiction. The Tolkiens and Rowlands are few. Vampires can be extremely boring unless you happen to be Ann Rice. Such writers at these are a joy to read, and a young writer who aspires to emulate one of them needs their kind of imagination and had best be prepared to develop extraordinary writing skills. If you can imagine how life might be like in a school of witchcraft, and you develop the skills needed to translate those imaginings into words on the page that will recreate that life in the mind of the reader, then that's the field for you. There is a big market for such books, provided they are well written. 

But if you lack the imagination of a Rowland or a Tolkien or a Rice, don't sit there and tell me you want to be a writer, but there's nothing to write about. Just as the aspiring photographer in the small town has endless opportunities for meaningful photos, so to does every person have life experiences that can be turned into interesting reading for the reader. 

Every person alive has stories to tell, stories that can be interesting, that can teach a lesson, that can make people laugh or cry. Somehow that simple idea that there are great stories in everyday life got translated into 'no one should write fantasy'. This is especially disturbing for me because in years past, as a journalist, I was always commended for the clarity of my writing, my ability to tell a story in a way that people understood. Now that ability apparently has been lost, and that calls into question whether I ought to stop writing altogether. At my time of life I have nothing to prove - my career is behind me. For now I'm suspending all writing. I need to think this through. While I was writing 'Josh' I got the idea for a series of sketches similar to that one, but expanded and made the basis of fictional short stories or a series of interconnected pieces along the lines of _Miguel Street_. That's on hold for now, and probably for good.

My grandfather's word when someone suggested my friends and I should be made to stop reading comic books was, 'Never tell a child to stop reading'. My corollary to that is, 'Never tell a young writer to stop writing'. I sincerely regret that my words were taken to mean that I would ever tell a young writer to stop writing what he or she wants to write.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 28, 2010)

Fantasy is the world around us, the problems of Harry Potter are the problems of most teenagers, blown up a bit but recognisable. Tolkein was writing about everyday life, that was all the experience he had. If you like he adjusted the angle and the light and used filters, but ultimately that is all any of us have. When I tell a story about dragons the people listening to me recognise it as metaphor. I am sure most folk tales are some sort of therapeutic metaphor. These things should not stop you writing gaza, they should stimulate you. You are covering new ground in new ways. The fact is not that you have lost anything but that you are stretching it further. That your writing does not contain all you thought it did means you are well on the way to recognising what more you can bring to it to improve it and open new fields, not that you should throw in the sponge. Strange, I had you down as an enthusiast, not a quitter.


----------



## garza (Dec 28, 2010)

You see, I'm still not getting across what I want to say. I'm not talking about my writing. I have a lifetime of memories stored up, and hundreds of pages of personal notes. I have not the least interest in writing fantasy or science fiction, but if a young writer wants to write fantasy, encourage that young writer to follow what he feels is the right path for himself. 

There are young people sitting out there who want to write but think they don't know anything to write about - fantasy, real life, or anything else. I know those young writers. I've taught them in ESL classes. 'Tengo nada escribir' is the chorus when I say 'write something about your life'. Their village was overrun by government security forces, half their relatives are in hiding in the hills, and still they say 'tengo nada escribir'. And they are not just in developing countries. Ask any first form English teacher and he will tell you. 

My point is no more and no less than this: that if a young person can't think of anything else to write about have that young person take a close look at the world immediately in front of his face. This is what is not done so often, and so often the result is that you have a young person who wants to write but believes there is nothing in his experience to write about. And that is what I say is sad. The first story I ever had published was about a week-end camping trip by my scout troop. How many 14-year-olds have gone on camping trips? And how many of them have realised they have the material for an article or a short story right there? Tell them to write something and they'll say 'tengo nada escribir', and how many language arts teachers are there who will say 'now wait, didn't you go camping last weekend?' 

There's this sinking feeling that I'm still not saying what I want to say. All the material I could ever use I have on hand to write as much as I want to write, but after reading the posts in this thread I've completely lost any confidence I've had that my ability to write, to say what I want to say, is still there.


----------



## Sam (Dec 29, 2010)

[ot]During some point of my time in high school, the teacher asked the class to write a short story about what they had done over the weekend. To be honest, I hadn't done anything of note that particular weekend. My short story reflected this, with allusions to taking the dog for a walk, helping my father around the farm, and watching football on the Sunday. When I came home and showed my mother what I'd written, she told me unequivocally that it was boring. "Make something up next time," she said. 

After the following weekend we were given the same assignment. This time, I was chasing after people on my bike, having top-secret meetings with shady characters, and engaging in feats of heroism. My teacher knew it never happened, but that's when I realised I had a very creative imagination. My only regret is that it took me six or seven further years before I started to write with any degree of permanence. 

My point is: There's always something to write about, even if you have to make it up.[/ot]


----------



## garza (Dec 29, 2010)

Always and forever there is something to write about, something that you need to write about, something you want to write about, or something that's just fun to write about. 

Until the day you realise your craft is all past tense and the best thing is to wait quietly for the junkman to come.


----------



## The Backward OX (Dec 29, 2010)

garza said:


> Always and forever there is something to write about, something that you need to write about, something you want to write about, or something that's just fun to write about.
> 
> Until the day you realise your craft is all past tense and the best thing is to wait quietly for the junkman to come.


 
Excuse me for being thick, but what the f*ck are you talking about?


----------



## Divus (Dec 29, 2010)

Garza, when you say something like: _'I have lost any confidence I've had in my ability to write and say what I want to say', _then I am hoping you are merely going through a bad spell. 

The downside of writing on a forum, as compared with attending a local writing group, is that there is not the opportunity to discuss with your peers a piece that has been written. By the sound of it, you need the company of some other writers and a round table discussion accompanied by a bottle or two of wine.

In an effort to allay such negative thoughts and to move on, here is an aspect of writing to exercise your professional writer’s mind: - *non verbal communication*. 

We humans uniquely have the ability to read and write. It is a skill which makes us different from other animals who rely intensively upon non verbal communication to communicate not just amongst their own species but with other species. However when for whatever reason we humans write, often we neglect to describe the non verbal communication which is circling around us all the time. Whenever we notice a sudden hesitation, or a look, or a movement of the hand, then it might well change the interpretation of the scene which we have been considering. By using our knowledge of NVC we can sense much more than the written words alone can portray including happiness, fear or simply that a person is lying to us. Too often we writers attempt to set the inanimate scene but we ignore the emotion of the moment however subtle. 

For example for a horse working with a human, 'sense or feel' is everything. My mare does not understand a word of what I might say to her, yet she will sense my mood, my intention, my fear, my joy, all of which has been absorbed by her from my touch, the tensions within me and the pitch of my voice. For a horse the constant and essential non verbal communication dispenses with not only the need for speech but also the pen. 

Likewise waves of NVC is going on around we humans all the time. We can if we are in tune with each other even _'talk' _to each other silently without a word passing between us. So if we neglect to describe the NVC in our writing, then we are missing out on at least one third of the developing scenario. To set the scene accurately with words we must illustrate the sounds, the environment, the sights and importantly the non verbal communication humming around us. After all it is by understanding these influences that the marketing men manipulate the shopping environment in order to encourage us to buy. 


As an Englishman I make very little attempt to speak a foreign language. On a trip away to foreign parts I'll ‘talk’ to a local by using my hands, my fingers, my smile and my body language. Sometime a mere raise of the eyebrows is enough to say: _'ain't she pretty'_. However in China where I could neither comprehend the words nor read the writing I was utterly lost. Their language is sharp and high pitched. They stand close up to you. There is little facial expression. Those guys have a completely different set of non verbal communication aids and my total lack of comprehension of their way of talking brought home to me the very importance of it. Indeed the simple fact that I did not understand their mood invoked in me a sense of fear. Luckily I had an interpreter with me.

In most compositions minor mistakes of grammar or spelling in an article are merely irrelevances to be edited out. People in life do not speak grammatically correctly all of the time, why should we try always to record them correctly in writing? Every now and again I will read something written badly in literary terms but somehow with the article the author has portrayed a powerful emotion. The story will have struck a chord in my mind. _‘I will have got his drift’. _Usually he/she has managed to pick up on some of the non verbal communication in the scene.


We sing to the ear, we paint to please the eye, when writing we play to the brain and thereby the memory. 
How often have you revived in an elderly person a memory?
You mention only the kiss; they recall the hug and the smile which went with the kiss. 
You mention the name of deceased; they recall the face, the loss, the pain and the tears. 

Always when I am writing the question arises as to whether I have touched on the emotion of the moment? Importantly, was I skilled enough to pass across the impact of a memory using only silent, precise, black and white words. I am well aware that if the non verbal communication in the original scene has been excluded from the writing then the objective in recalling the story probably has not been achieved.

As to your perceived ailment, when your day to day business was to report the facts, were you given space to record the ever attendant emotions? Maybe there has been a toll from doing your job over the years where to write precisely, accurately and non speculatively was the essential style to be adopted. If you are writing now as an amateur you can afford to adjust your style. 
Let us hope the impact is temporary. If you stop contributing to this forum, then my enjoyment of it is diminished slightly.

And please express your thoughts on 'non verbal communication' before Olly blows me out of the water.
　
Dv


----------



## garza (Dec 29, 2010)

xO - Junkman's dressed in a robe all black 
Swingin' his scythe forth and back
Ready to harvest and haul away 
That which has seen the last of its day.

Divus - Give me time to think on your thought
But I fear my career has come to naught.
I'll answer before my sun goes down,
And I've snagged my hand in the Junkman's gown.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Garza,

Unfortunately have to rush to the bank right now but I am concerned and need to read further. 

Any failure to convey probably mine, sought only to highlight the truths and well-meaning in all posts.

Short though our aquaintance, I already feel you as a dear friend and I have further thoughts on all this and will elaborate on my return.

Yours,

Ian


----------



## Gumby (Dec 29, 2010)

Garza, it may not be your writing you know. You can sow the seeds all day long, but if the soil is bad...


----------



## garza (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd not thought in gardening terms. But if I did, then I would be obliged to question the judgment of my peers, something I am loathe to do.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Garza, 

Accidentally and in a rush, I addressed previous post to Divus whereas it was meant for you... corrected and apol for mistake friends.

Please know I find your writing powerful, moving and masterful. 

Please don't think of clamming up, ever... Old War Correspondents Never Die, They Move to Canada

We are so embroiled with writing, perhaps we trip over our own words sometimes?

Example: 
You, "What is sad is the thought....."
Sync, "But for example if you said, 'I think it is sad.....' then well it is your opinion..."

Ok, so it's "the thought" which is sad. Question then becomes, who's thought is it? Taken to be Garza's thought surely makes it mean the same as "I think it is sad....." 

Ok, I'm no grammatician. LOL

Hope you feel much better about all this in the morning Garza dear friend.

I am truly privileged to engage with you and all the amazing writers on this forum.

Yours,

Ian


----------



## garza (Dec 29, 2010)

Not just Canada. There are two of us in Belize with much the same experiences, but whenever I say 'remember the time...' he interrupts with 'I don't want to talk about it'. 

Well, I do want to talk about it, at least within limits. So I doubt I'll stay shut up for long. I do need acouple of days to digest that first response. That really hurt. I'll get over it.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Garza,

Now about your subject matter.

Feeling I got from 'tengo nada escribir' was of a world where we have let down the kids. 

My references to this were probably so oblique/vague as to seem I had missed the point altogether. 

Sorry, my bad!!!

Take care,

Ian


----------



## IanMGSmith (Dec 29, 2010)

TWO in Belize,

Sheeez!!! What am I missing???

Ex rock group millionaires "Procul Harem" now live in Hawaii and on a TV interview they waved at us in UK, laughing and saying, "Hows the cold and damp... arthritis ha ha ha ha ha" - dang! 

Good to have you back LOL ...as if you were ever gone!

Cheers buddy,

Ian


----------



## Sam (Dec 29, 2010)

This is getting off-topic, folks. Please keep the comments related to the work. You're welcome to start a separate thread on this discussion.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry Sam,

Ian


----------



## garza (Dec 29, 2010)

I will open a thread in Writing Discussions later tonight.


----------

